# Hocars SUPERBOWL SHOW FEBRUARY 5th



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

For info visit facebook and search
Bob beers Super Bowl 
Thanks


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

If anyone has a afx formula 5000 car bring it and ill buy it! Last one I need to complete my afx cars, let me know pm me thanks


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

krazikev said:


> If anyone has a afx formula 5000 car bring it and ill buy it! Last one I need to complete my afx cars, let me know pm me thanks


Hey Kev:

Is that the black and yellow Faller one you're looking for?

Tom


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

swamibob said:


> Hey Kev:
> 
> Is that the black and yellow Faller one you're looking for?
> 
> Tom


I believe so pm me a picture. How. Much?


----------

